# [September 3, 2011] Indiana State (0-0) at Penn State (0-0)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Indiana State Sycamores (0-0) at Penn State Nittany Lions (0-0)*
*Beaver Stadium - University Park, PA*
*Saturday, September 3, 2011 *
*Kickoff: 12:00pm EST*
*TV: Big Ten Network*​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We're just a little outside of a month before kickoff so I figured it was time for the official game day thread! If you haven't already, check out the Penn State Opponent Preview and start getting amped up for Sycamore football! For those not making it out to the game, it will be televised on the Big Ten Network.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Really starting to look forward to this game.  The older one came home yesterday with a DVD of the Penn State offense to review during the week of down time before the fall camp.  He's looking forward to getting some cracks at their tall WRs.  He took one day off, and today was running his ass off again while the "little one" was in the weight room.  They are getting geeked, which is fun to watch.


----------



## Eleven

new sycamore fan said:


> Really starting to look forward to this game.  The older one came home yesterday with a DVD of the Penn State offense to review during the week of down time before the fall camp.  He's looking forward to getting some cracks at their tall WRs.  He took one day off, and today was running his ass off again while the "little one" was in the weight room.  They are getting geeked, which is fun to watch.



Did they do the Madman III this year?
I've got a lot of respect for the crazy people that did that!  ;-)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Eleven said:


> Did they do the Madman III this year?
> I've got a lot of respect for the crazy people that did that! ;-)


I would imagine Alex did but Mark didn't. I don't think the frosh were involved in the summer stuff the team was doing... at least it appeared that way from Tweets I saw.


----------



## xfactor9600

Wow... football 31 days away... didn't think we'd get here.


----------



## Bullfrog61

Jason Svoboda said:


> I would imagine Alex did but Mark didn't. I don't think the frosh were involved in the summer stuff the team was doing... at least it appeared that way from Tweets I saw.



There was at least one incoming freshman at Madman III. An OL from IL.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bullfrog61 said:


> There was at least one incoming freshman at Madman III. An OL from IL.


 
Nice. Now that I look back at Tweets, I also know Dan Gabbard was working on routes with O'Leary as well.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Several of the incoming Freshmen worked out with the team, a couple for most of the summer, several others for a couple of weeks.  Mark was down for a couple of weeks, then came back home so he didn't get the fun of participating in the Madman.  Alex did and he told a couple of good stories--it sounded like fun with all of the work.  They have done their conditioning test a few times since both have been home.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Penn State still searching for a quarterback -- and an identity

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/football/ncaa/08/01/penn-state-identity/


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Penn State still searching for a quarterback -- and an identity
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/football/ncaa/08/01/penn-state-identity/



W may be able to take advantage of that in our defense...play close to the line and force them to throw...


----------



## new sycamore fan

The challege is to try to limit Silas Redd in the running game, without allowing the huge mismatch with Moye and Burnett.  They have 2 big returning receivers in Moye and Brown, and one smaller shiftier receiver in Devon Smith.  Our safeties need to do some early banging to have Moye looking for them.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

QB Kevin Newsome has left the Penn State program.

http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/colleges/penn_state/126804683.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Regarding BCS teams scheduling FCS opponents, I am a Penn State alum and diehard fan that hates our annual scrub game. It's bad enough that we schedule two MAC teams each year, but Indiana State? I hate this practice, never attend these "scrimmages," and don't buy season tickets due to the non-conference dreck. (I'll still be at the Alabama game though.) Enjoy your writing and podcast.
*_-- Morgan, Philadelphia_

You alluded to part of the problem. A school like Penn State feels like as long as it's got one marquee non-conference opponent per year like Alabama, it can fill those other three slots with whatever dregs are willing to come to State College. That's pretty much become the standard scheduling formula in the leagues with four non-conference games, but for a few notable exceptions (like LSU's slate mentioned earlier). Last week the Big Ten announced it will be going to nine conference games in 2017, a move I wholeheartedly favor. However, it will be interesting to see which non-conference game fall off teams' slates first: The Alabama slot or the Indiana State slot. Skeptics assume it will be the former, but the Pac-12 already plays nine league games, and 11 of the 12 teams (all but Washington State) are playing at least one BCS opponent. It can be done.

Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/stewart_mandel/08/10/mailbag/index.html#ixzz1UeaCU6SM​


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> *Regarding BCS teams scheduling FCS opponents, I am a Penn State alum and diehard fan that hates our annual scrub game. It's bad enough that we schedule two MAC teams each year, but Indiana State? I hate this practice, never attend these "scrimmages," and don't buy season tickets due to the non-conference dreck. (I'll still be at the Alabama game though.) Enjoy your writing and podcast.
> *_-- Morgan, Philadelphia_
> 
> You alluded to part of the problem. A school like Penn State feels like as long as it's got one marquee non-conference opponent per year like Alabama, it can fill those other three slots with whatever dregs are willing to come to State College. That's pretty much become the standard scheduling formula in the leagues with four non-conference games, but for a few notable exceptions (like LSU's slate mentioned earlier). Last week the Big Ten announced it will be going to nine conference games in 2017, a move I wholeheartedly favor. However, it will be interesting to see which non-conference game fall off teams' slates first: The Alabama slot or the Indiana State slot. Skeptics assume it will be the former, but the Pac-12 already plays nine league games, and 11 of the 12 teams (all but Washington State) are playing at least one BCS opponent. It can be done.
> 
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/stewart_mandel/08/10/mailbag/index.html#ixzz1UeaCU6SM​


Wow, I am sure that's how michigan felt about App State too...


----------



## new sycamore fan

I read that yesterday and thought about posting it, but I refrained.  Typical highbrow BS by a non-playing fan who doesn't know or understand SH%$ about why those games occur.  I'd just once like to see a fan like that walk up face to face to one of our better players and say that to his face rather than hiding behind the computer keys.


----------



## Callmedoc

new sycamore fan said:


> I read that yesterday and thought about posting it, but I refrained.  Typical highbrow BS by a non-playing fan who doesn't know or understand SH%$ about why those games occur.  I'd just once like to see a fan like that walk up face to face to one of our better players and say that to his face rather than hiding behind the computer keys.



You just explained exactly how I feel about several people on the internet (See MVCfans posts)...People are always more bold when they are anonymous.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

new sycamore fan said:


> I read that yesterday and thought about posting it, but I refrained. Typical highbrow BS by a non-playing fan who doesn't know or understand SH%$ about why those games occur. I'd just once like to see a fan like that walk up face to face to one of our better players and say that to his face rather than hiding behind the computer keys.


Agreed. Plus, if even one guy on the roster reads it and it pushes him to work harder, practice hard, pump out another set on the bench, it makes the team better in the long run. May not be reflected on the scoreboard against Penn State, but may pay off down the road against a conference foe.


----------



## ISUGUY

my tickets for the game have been confirmed.  unfortunately i'll be sitting with 2 PSU Alums (they scored the tickets through their Alumni Network) but they are great seats on the ISU side

as a side note tickets are plentiful.  i guess with the holiday weekend, perceived weak ISU team, etc that the season ticket holders are quite willing to give up their seats.  however, the overnight accomodations are a bit more challenging.

looking forward the game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Spent some time reading Penn State boards trying to figure out who is going to be their starting QB and pretty much all of the discussion is on their second week game against Alabama.


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> Spent some time reading Penn State boards trying to figure out who is going to be their starting QB and pretty much all of the discussion is on their second week game against Alabama.



That doesn't surprise me. In the years ahead, I hope we don't have to spend much time worrying about the Butlers of the world. We shouldn't have to this year.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Spent some time reading Penn State boards trying to figure out who is going to be their starting QB and pretty much all of the discussion is on their second week game against Alabama.



I realize that Penn State _should _be able to beat us without giving their best effort, but does this sound to anyone else like the classic example of a trap game???


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> I realize that Penn State _should _be able to beat us without giving their best effort, but does this sound to anyone else like the classic example of a trap game???


Thats what I'm crossing my fingers and toes for.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Rumors are swirling that Bolden will transfer and former walk-on McGloin will be named the starter.


----------



## new sycamore fan

This is a perfect example of the "me" generation, and the fact that kids have too many people outside of the football field (parents, friends, street agents...) in their ear telling them how good they are.  Where is Bolden going to go that puts him in a better position for life than Penn State?  He is an average QB that probably does not have an NFL future, although I'm sure that's not what he's being told.  He started at the beginning of last year, got hurt, came into the spring and fall camp competing for the starting position, and looks like he will be beaten out.  Oh well.  The Penn State education does have some value--he should look at that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Penn State opened up as 37 point favorites.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hot rumor for Penn State QB competition: Indiana State game to decide starter.

http://blog.pennlive.com/pasports/2011/08/penn_state_football_quarterback_battle.html


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Wouldn't it be great to shut them both down?


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hot rumor for Penn State QB competition: Indiana State game to decide starter.
> 
> http://blog.pennlive.com/pasports/2011/08/penn_state_football_quarterback_battle.html



I like that their QB situation is still in question.  If they are rotating QB's in our game that only helps our defense, IMO.  I think it's hard for an offense to get a rhythm if the QB is constantly getting swapped series-by-series or even play-by-play.  I suppose this means we can expect a heavy dose of the running game...not that we weren't already.


----------



## agrinut

Dgreenwell3 said:


> You just explained exactly how I feel about several people on the internet (See MVCfans posts)...People are always more bold when they are anonymous.



I plan on challenging Ronnie Fouch to Cornhole when he is in springfield. He better bring his A game I play for keeps.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Team is on it's way to Penn State. It's almost GAMETIME!


----------



## new sycamore fan

Just got to the hotel.  The stadium is huge!  Great setting, looking forward to tomorrow (and tonight).  Something big is happening in the area of the stadium right now-my daughter asked if they start tailgating the day before the game.  Crack up.


----------



## tjbison

Good luck to the Trees tomorrow, give em hell and come away without any major injuries!!


----------



## smokeybandit

new sycamore fan said:


> Just got to the hotel.  The stadium is huge!  Great setting, looking forward to tomorrow (and tonight).  Something big is happening in the area of the stadium right now-my daughter asked if they start tailgating the day before the game.  Crack up.



Penn State has their "Football Eve" the night before the first game of the season with a pep rally and some fanfare.

Tailgating will start in earnest bright and early this morning.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I am soooooooo juiced for this game!!!!!!  Let's make it happen, Cap'n!

Go Sycamores!


----------



## Callmedoc

Let's do it. As my old high school coach used to say "we are going to go out there and take this pigskin and shove it directly down their gd throat." and we did. Alot.


----------



## Callmedoc

The big ten network is terrible, just terrible. that's all lol...I know it's their network but please show some semblance of unbias.


----------



## Callmedoc

I just saw our boys there with mr. geffert...GEAUX TREES


----------



## Callmedoc

that's no bueno...we need that to be an improved on the special teams and a returned touchdown isnt what I had in mind.


----------



## Callmedoc

Bum snap to start the series. Come on guys.


----------



## Callmedoc

Fouch throws and completes to ednut but then brings fourth on an incompletion to Cheeseborough. On the punt we smash the returner for a loss of 5 (thank jesus)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Special teams still going to be one of our banes this season I see. Man, that's disappointing.


----------



## scotty91

This series will probably dictate how this game goes. Need a defensive stop.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Fouch throws and completes to ednut but then brings fourth on an incompletion to Cheeseborough. On the punt we smash the returner for a loss of 5 (thank jesus)


Either Cheese or Lough ran the wrong route. It looked like they both cut in when one should have cut to the flat. Well, the good news is we started pretty bad so hopefully they can settle down from here.


----------



## BrokerZ

Special teams are always going to be the difference in a game like this.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

PSU comes up with play action with a pass in the flat for a gain of 5.

Silas Redd for a big gain. Roberts with the tackle.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here comes the Penn State running game. Our front seven really needs to focus.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice coverage by Burnett there. Ripped across Moyes arms forced the drop.

Roberts keeps Redd to a short gain.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Stopped on 3rd but they're going for it on 4th.


----------



## Callmedoc

I know Redd is a big back but we need to gang tack with full body tackles. not body blows or arm tackles.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FB Belly off tackle for a first.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

False start on Penn State. 1st and 15.


----------



## Callmedoc

Can I send a request for some exotic blitzes to Minter?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Redd gets the 5 back on 1st. 2nd and 10. Redd has excellent quickness.

Moye on an end around for a fist.


----------



## Callmedoc

Wide receiver reverse turns into a first down for PSU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Redd with a gain of a couple on first. 

Redd scores up the middle for another Penn State touchdown.


----------



## Callmedoc

A positive to get out of this is that they aren't throwing many smoke and mirrors at the Trees so, we can at least adapt defensively. It's going over the guard pretty much every time.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Alright Sycamores... 14-0 Penn State with 8 and change left in the first. Time to settle down and just try to execute.


----------



## SycamoreVictory

Guaranteed 5 yards on EVERY rushing play.


----------



## scotty91

Well this was too be expected. Penn State is controlling the box and imposing their will. If the offense can't sustain some drives, it could be a LONG day in Happy Valley.

On a side note, I really hope that between the first few minutes here and the basketball game against Syracuse that some of the people around here can start to temper expectations a bit and realize that these are elite teams and are not going to be easy pushovers.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wow, Zordich just STUCK Riston. Althought it looked like he led with his helmet.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch rolls with a sideline out to Riston for a first down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

False start on Indiana State. Called on Alex Jones.


----------



## Callmedoc

scotty91 said:


> On a side note, I really hope that between the first few minutes here and the basketball game against Syracuse that some of the people around here can start to temper expectations a bit and realize that these are elite teams and are not going to be easy pushovers.



I know I didnt expect them to come out and win this game I just expect them to do the little things right.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch rolls and throws to Hilton but it went off his fingers. 

Stretch play to George and he lost a yard or two.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Wow, Zordich just STUCK Riston. Althought it looked like he led with his helmet.



My father's exact comment to that tackle was, "Hey! Leonard Riston is your name right? My name is future spinal injury nice to meet you.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and long for the Sycamores. 

Fouch is picked off trying to hit Jones in the seam. That shouldn't have been picked and Jones quit on the route.


----------



## Callmedoc

Alex jones cut the route off, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Ouch...


----------



## scotty91

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I know I didnt expect them to come out and win this game I just expect them to do the little things right.



No doubt. Execution is all you can ask for, and if that's good enough to make it a competitive game... all the better.

That wasn't in reference to you anyways, I think most of us realize that this is a VERY difficult game and to even keep it close would/is a huge success. The game is far from over, but I think it's already pretty clear to see the gap in talent. 

But I do find that there are a few people on here that lose sight of the opponent. Even for a strong BCS team going into Happy Valley and coming out with a result against PSU is a very difficult task.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores with a stop in the backfield on 3rd. Nice stop by Roberts. He has brought it today!


----------



## Callmedoc

our defensive line is playing much better already this series. Occupying blockers is going to be key and we are doing that very well.


----------



## hans1950

Penn State is bigger,faster,stronger than us.Hope we don't get too many guys hurt for this payday.We'll be ok in our level of competition,just don't have the horses for this game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

False start on Penn State. They missed the 2nd attempt. 

14-0 Penn State with 5 minutes left in the first.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sycamores with a stop in the backfield on 3rd. Nice stop by Roberts. He has brought it today!



And a missed FG. 
This is a big day for Roberts, lots of scouts taking a look at him...I think he could play safety at that next level possibly.


----------



## XTreeXC

Thank goodness it's Joe Paterno and not Steve Spurrier coaching the opposing team.  Otherwise, this game would have the makings of an 84-0 blowout.  Wow....I looked at this game with what I thought were realistic expectations, but I also hoped our Trees would hang for at least a quarter.


----------



## goindystate

Ok offense, calm down & execute. 

Just hoping ISU leaves this game with no injuries!


----------



## BrokerZ

Roberts needs a smaller helmet! He's putting some big hits on out there.


----------



## Callmedoc

Once the 1st quarter is over, I am actually feeling like we will be ok...We need Shakir at back to give us some sort of solidfying presence in the backfield


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cheese stopped for a loss. 

Pass inc to Ednut on 2nd. Nice PBU by PSU.

Fouch runs on 3rd and long and almost picked it up. Looks like he was a yard short.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice open field tackle by Sewall there on the punt return. 

Total yards 88-12 for Penn State thus far.


----------



## Callmedoc

Watch-out here comes some trickery.


----------



## Callmedoc

THen sewall makes another open field tackle against Redd...Obaseki needs to get his hands up and not let that pass get out of the backfield


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Redd runs for a gain of like 12. Nice spin move and burst out of that. Man, he is excellent for a sophomore.

Penn State goes deep and Towalid breaks it up. Obaseki with pressure on Bolden.

Bolden sacked by Aaron Archie.


----------



## Callmedoc

I think Boldin is lookimg for his contacts but he doesnt wear glasses.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bolden runs takes a lick from Washington on a QB run. 

4th and 3 and PSU was going for it. 

Timeout PSU as they snapped. I HATE that they let teams do that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I think Boldin is lookimg for his contacts but he doesnt wear glasses.


 
Towalid too. Jacolby got both of them. LOL


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4th and 3 at the 34. End around by Moye again and stopped for a loss of like 4-5. Nice job defense!

Lawrence Young just collapsed running off the field.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cheese stopped for no gain. For the love of God run N-S please! 

Fouch hits Jones across the middle for a nice gain of 30!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Penn State calls another timeout.

Young limped off the field. Hopefully it was just a rolled ankle or something.


----------



## scotty91

Great poise by Ronnie there. Let's get some points on this trip!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I really wish we'd go to Lough or Harris in this spot. We need a physical runner. 

Cheese for a gain of 1.


----------



## Callmedoc

When we run the ball we need 2-3 wide receivers on the field to keep them spread out...


----------



## Callmedoc

I think Lough needs more carries in all honesty if you see his carries he usually makes solid solid production out of them...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Shook off a bad start.  Looking better now.  Let's go Trees!


----------



## scotty91

Dgreenwell3 said:


> When we run the ball we need 2-3 wide receivers on the field to keep them spread out...



Yeah, not creating any running lanes with them crowding the box. Really need to establish at least something on the ground because it's going to be difficult to find consistency in the passing game if they're anticipating it.

Certainly not a great first quarter but they escaped only down 14. A score here puts them right back into the game.


----------



## Callmedoc

PLEASE PLEASE, put in Shakir lol....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I think Lough needs more carries in all honesty if you see his carries he usually makes solid solid production out of them...


More importantly, he doesn't dance. He just tries to get yards and when he does get hit, he tries to drive the pile and fall forward.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

105-52 yards in the first.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch turns what should have been a sack into a gain of a couple. 4th down coming up. 

Little coming in for the FG. Missed 43 yarder.


----------



## Callmedoc

Keyt was the snapper on that play yes?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bad snap on the FG attempt. Special teams again.


----------



## scotty91

Ouch. Really needed that one.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gain of 5 on first. 

Looks like a gain of 4 on 2nd. 

3rd and short coming up.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> More importantly, he doesn't dance. He just tries to get yards and when he does get hit, he tries to drive the pile and fall forward.



One of the worst things that happened to my generation of football players was Reggie Bush. Everyone tries to emulate him these days...put your foot in the ground and run north south.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FB belly for like 8 yards. 

McGloin to Moye for a gain of 9 on 1st.


----------



## Callmedoc

McGloin has a nice arm, that's a tough throw against cover 2


----------



## SycamoreTree

*Purdue game*

purdue getting beat 7 -3 and just threw int


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FB belly again for 3. First down.

McGloin hits Brown for like 12 in the seam. Another first.


----------



## Callmedoc

Boldin should probably look back into transferring.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FLSycamore said:


> purdue getting beat 7 -3 and just threw int


Purdue is going to be terrible. I expect Hope to be going sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Beachum with a run for 22. Penn State in the red zone.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Screen to Beachum for 8-9.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Beachum picks up the 1st down. First and goal from like the 3.


----------



## Callmedoc

I think maybe this announcer likes Michael Zordich


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FB bell stopped at the goal line by Jacolby and Sewall.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FB belly again for the TD. They're going to go to the well all day. 21-0 Penn State.


----------



## Callmedoc

I am driving to Happy Valley to smack this announcer across the face for constantly F***ing up my boy Sewall's name.


----------



## SycamoreTree

*All in all*

We are showing great signs for this season. The fact is this is a good experince and we are playing Penn State a football power house. I like what i see.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Our kickoff returns are much better this year. I do like that special teams improvement.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FLSycamore said:


> We are showing great signs for this season. The fact is this is a good experince and we are playing Penn State a football power house. I like what i see.


I agree.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch with a quick out to Hilton for 5-6.


----------



## Callmedoc

I think we need to work our short passing game as if it is a running game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch with a bad throw there to Hilton. 3rd and 4 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

False start on State. 3rd and 9 now.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> I agree.


Third that sentiment.


----------



## Callmedoc

Nothing wrong losing to the winningest coach in college football history but let's get on the board here.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We called a timeout.

Fouch sacked. We had a 4 wide set out there. Looks like Mike Smith got beat there. Guy that sacked Fouch also ended up rolling on Patrick. Not good.


----------



## Callmedoc

Just happy Ronnie effectively protected himself there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Excellent punt from Santino there and good coverage.


----------



## Callmedoc

Nice Punt. Santino Davis doesn't need to be replaced he is doing an excellent job out there today.


----------



## SycamoreTree

*It is driving me crazy!*

What is on our helmet?


----------



## Callmedoc

Question: they ran a commercial earlier about the big ten but kept showing Jim Boeheim and Carmello Anthony...am I missing something?


----------



## Callmedoc

FLSycamore said:


> What is on our helmet?



WV stands for Wabash Valley.


----------



## Callmedoc

I hope coach Miles drops an Indiana State brochure in front of Rob Boldin on their way out of the stadium...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Our defense is starting to wear down. Here is where the scholarship issue comes into play folks.

All of our guys are out there with their hands on their hips. They're gassed.


----------



## Callmedoc

Defense looks Tired. arent occupying multiple blockers anymore


----------



## SycamoreTree

*why?*



Dgreenwell3 said:


> WV stands for Wabash Valley.



?


----------



## Callmedoc

FLSycamore said:


> ?



Because we are in the wabash valley? I dont make the decisions lol


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Our offense needs a long, sustained drive to give the defense a blow.


----------



## SycamoreTree

*HA*



Dgreenwell3 said:


> Because we are in the wabash valley? I dont make the decisions lol



I feel ya but seems like we could come up with something better than that. Half the team doesnt even come from the WV


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Our offense needs a long, sustained drive to give the defense a blow.



We need to utilize the short passing game, period.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Short kickoff and Riston is brought down pretty quickly. Ran to the sideline where no blockers were. 1st down at the 28.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell dances and ends up getting a couple yards. Nice push by the OL on the pile.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Was a gain of 6. 

Bell stopped for a loss of 2. 

3rd and 6.


----------



## Callmedoc

FLSycamore said:


> I feel ya but seems like we could come up with something better than that. Half the team doesnt even come from the WV



I actually have no problem with it...kind of says "Hey we represent you guys."


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Delay of game called. FUCK! 3rd and medium is now 3rd and 11.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch to Jones is knocked away. 4th down coming up. Bad decision on Fouch as there were 3 PSU defenders there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

41 yard punt, 13 yard return.


----------



## SycamoreTree

*Hey now.*



Dgreenwell3 said:


> I actually have no problem with it...kind of says "Hey we represent you guys."



I have some friend ex sycamores wathcing if Florida, I am louisville.
So as we go out and get recruits from all of the country we are going to have a much more broad spectrum of fans.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice pressure by the D there. Obaseki absolutely PANCAKED his man. Should have been a sack. I must have missed the receiver there? No intentional grounding?

Screen pass is incoming on 2nd down. 3rd and 10 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Larry Carter with a corner blitz for a sack. Nice job Larry!

Looked like a fumble but blown dead.


----------



## Callmedoc

Larry Carter says, "No soup for you."


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like the booth wants to review. Looked like a fumble. His knees didn't appear down to me.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Play stands. 

Punt downed at the 19 yard line. No return.


----------



## Callmedoc

I can hear that thought process "Who is this? Indiana State. Well, It's not indisputable."


----------



## Callmedoc

Ok...we need to air this out, please.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cheese stopped for a loss of 2-3 yards.  Under a minute left in the 2nd.


----------



## Callmedoc

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Ok...we need to air this out, please.



didnt see the time, ignore that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch to Hilton for a gain of 5-6. 

Trent yelling at Hilton "Stay in bounds, I'm trying to get outta here!" LOL


----------



## Callmedoc

Watching Shakir Bell move that pile is straight up impressive.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell with a gain of 3-4. 

Penn State calls a timeout.  Why?

Miles giving Hilton an earful on the sideline.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Not sure why Penn State called a timeout there. Bad form. 

Davis with a 46 yard punt after a generous roll.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bell with a gain of 3-4.
> 
> Penn State calls a timeout.  Why?
> 
> Miles giving Hilton an earful on the sideline.



Very North Dakota State of them.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Halftime. 28-0 Penn State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

App State is down 24-0 to Virginia Tech right now. Just to give some perspective. They've also been a fully funded program for years.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Ohio State 21 Akron 0


----------



## BrokerZ

The negatives in the 1st half were obvious, so I'm choosing to pick out some of the positives.

1) Punts and punt coverage have been far better than I thought they would be.  The worst thing we could do is go 3 and out deep in our own territory and then get off a crappy punt.  We haven't moved the ball much at all on offense, but at least we're making them work for their points by giving them a relatively long field to work with.

2) Obaseki = beast. This guy will lead the MVFC in sacks and QB pressures this year.  He just looks like he belongs on this stage.


----------



## BigBlue79

We are not playing to our potential across the board...(sewal and roberts are) and this ain't the game to do that....


----------



## SycamoreTree

*You have got to be F F me*

The big ten netowork went off and is now blacked out. WTF


----------



## goindystate

maybe ISU can do some positive things in the 2nd half against the PSU reserves? 

Don't like the injuries piling up for ISU in this game so far either.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Touchback on the opening kickoff. 

Bell stopped for no gain.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell gets a 2 yards on 2nd down. Will be 3rd and 7.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Screen to Lough for maybe 2 or 3. Weird play call for Lough. Punt coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Davis shanked the punt. Penn State takes the ball at midfield. 20 yards.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bolden to Moye for 10-11 yards. 

Roberts puts a lick on Bolden with Obaseki forcing him to rollout. No gain.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Penn State backs get the ball and head up the field, our backs get the ball and head across the field.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Redd for 4-5. Will be like 3rd and 4 or 5.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bolden throws it off the hands of his receiver. Jacolby with the hurry. 

Looks like PSU is going for it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nope, FG coming. Missed.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Was the right call. No need to review when it is 28-0. If they change this... c'mon.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Scores and next play. Missed XP. 34-0 Penn State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like a lot of you gave up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

App State down 38-0 at the half to Virginia Tech.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Riston with a very good return to the 30.


----------



## SycamoreVictory

Rooting for a 14 pt win for Penn State over Alabama next week. Nice to see Marvin Lewis decked out in Sycamore gear.


----------



## SycamoreTree

*Marvin Lewis*

Very cool props for ISU


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FLSycamore said:


> Very cool props for ISU


Yep, very positive press for the Sycamore program there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Penn State is still bringing 4-5 guys up 34-0. When do they call it off? 

Davis rebounds after the shank. Looks like Penn State will start at the 20.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Penn State moving the ball but our defense is still going balls out. Nice 2-3 man gang tackles. Not giving up in the slightest. Bodes well moving forward.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Safety blitz and forces an incomplete by Larry King. Intentional grounding called. Nice! 4th down coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Punt appeared to be tipped by Towalid. Great field position for State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Harris in now and picks up 3. 2nd and 7 coming.

Screen to Harris is incomplete. Penn State had that sniffed out.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sideline deep route to Hilton incomplete. 

Davis with another punt, fielded by Moye and stopped at around the 10 yard line.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dukes with a 30 yard run. Sewall had a shot but missed the stop.

This Dukes kid is big. He was just next to Archie and it looked like he had 2 inches and 15 pounds on him. My goodness.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 7. Chop block called on Pen State. They also have a lineman down. Obaseki made the stop.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Chop block was 15 yards from spot. Brings up 3rd and 17. 

Bolden pressured by Obaseki. Bolden comes up limping. Gain of 1.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Punt downed at the 11. Sycamore ball coming up to start the 4th quarter.


----------



## XTreeXC

Jason Svoboda said:


> Penn State is still bringing 4-5 guys up 34-0. When do they call it off? :QUOTE]
> 
> I'm a little surprised by this too; I guess JoePa is letting Bradley make the call today.  Perhaps they figure they should get their money's worth if they're going to shell out a few hundred thousand to kick somebody's ass.


----------



## SycamoreTree

*We are playing tough*



Jason Svoboda said:


> Chop block was 15 yards from spot. Brings up 3rd and 17.
> 
> Bolden pressured by Obaseki. Bolden comes up limping. Gain of 1.



I think we look really good i am impressed.
I think this is going to mean great things for us this year.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

The score belies the fact that our defense has looked really good today.  We've had the PSU qb on his ass all afternoon.  Defense will be good this year.  Offense needs help on the line, though...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell with a gain 6.

Bell picks up 5. First down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell stopped for a loss of 1. 

Fouch to Jones for a gain of 4-5. 

3rd and 6 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pass to Lough on the sideline for 5 and stopped. 4th down coming

Punt coming and Penn State didn't get the 12 guy off the field.


----------



## give me heart

Come on sycamores lets put that pig skin in the zone.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

They better get this call. He was at the hash. Should be a first down for the Sycamores.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The right call by the refs. First down for the Sycamores.

Bell bounces around like Barry Sanders and gets a yard.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

They gave Bell 2. 

Fouch pass to Ednut dropped. Ump screened Nuts vision but he still should have caught it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch picked and Riston runs down the return. Fouch underthrew that ball big time. That is our 3rd turnover today. 50 yard return.


----------



## give me heart

whats the injury report look like


----------



## Superfan312

Their offense hasn't had to do anything this half. We've given them the ball on the 10 and 12 yard line. Frustrating.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Penn State scores on a QB sneak. 41-0 Penn State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

give me heart said:


> whats the injury report look like


 
Lawrence Young went down in the first. Looks like he rolled his ankle but not 100% sure on that .

Paul Patrick was leg whipped from behind on a sack of Fouch. He was bent over backwards, so it could be just a sprain. Hopefully nothing serious because he was actually performing quite well.


----------



## Callmedoc

I am at a family gathering with the fiancé


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cheese with another good kickoff return. This looks much improved.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Virginia Tech up 52-0 on App State with 7 minutes left the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bell with 7 on first down.

Bell picks up 1 on 2nd down. 

3rd and short coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 2. Bell gets 4 or 5 and picks up the first down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cheese picks up 8 yards. 2nd and 2.

Fouch quick out to Hilton for 6. First down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cheese for a gain of 3 or so. 

4:24 left and timeout called.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cheese bounces outside and gets maybe 2 or 3. 3rd and 4 coming up.

Fouch sideline out to Hilton for a first down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lough stuck for a loss of 1. 

2nd and 11 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Penn State brings 5 and Fouch throws a fade to Hilton. Incomplete. 

3rd and 11 coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch to Hilton for a TOUCHDOWN! Very nice throw Ronnie!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

XP is good. 41-7 Penn State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Glenn Mason said if he had to pick any of the QBs on the field today he would take Ronnie.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Holding on Penn State. 1st and 20 coming up. 2 minutes left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dukes stopped for a loss of 3. 

FB bel for a gain of 1-2. 3rd and like 21. A minute left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Penn State with a gain of 3. Game over.

Sycamores fight but go down 41-7.


----------



## treeman

i was excited to see the sycamores play today but was completely bummed when i realized the whole comcast situation. with that said. just going by what the thread is saying and the score of the game i will take this outcome. i was hoping for a 34-14 type game and i would of been absolutely amazed by our turnaround. but 41-7 at this point is not bad. considering they are the 25 best team in the country, at one of the toughest places to play, against the all-time winningest coach. 2 years ago we lost to quincy at home. beating penn state would of been a tall order for a 3/4 of the bcs teams in the country.


----------



## StateAlum

Saw some definately good things out of the Sycamores today.  

Didn't expect us to be able to run the ball against Linebacker U.
Fouch is big time! (when he has a chance to get set)
Defense played good, not great.
Tough way to start season, with 95 yd KO Ret.
Our blitz package was effective. 

Seemed to come away healthy, good work ISU


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> i was excited to see the sycamores play today but was completely bummed when i realized the whole comcast situation. with that said. just going by what the thread is saying and the score of the game i will take this outcome. i was hoping for a 34-14 type game and i would of been absolutely amazed by our turnaround. but 41-7 at this point is not bad. considering they are the 25 best team in the country, at one of the toughest places to play, against the all-time winningest coach. 2 years ago we lost to quincy at home. beating penn state would of been a tall order for a 3/4 of the bcs teams in the country.


I spoke to a Penn State site this week and I gave them a 42-17 score. Considering we missed a FG and had 3 turnovers, I still think 42-17 could have been achieved.


----------



## goindystate

absolutely nothing to hang their heads over. ISU did the best they could. Obviously totally overwhelmed today by PSU's size, speed, etc...

Hopefully ISU didn't suffer any season ending injuries and they all regroup and come home and beat Butler next week! 

The real season begins next week! 

Good showing ISU! 

:sycamores:


----------



## Callmedoc

goindystate said:


> absolutely nothing to hang their heads over. ISU did the best they could. Obviously totally overwhelmed today by PSU's size, speed, etc...
> 
> Hopefully ISU didn't suffer any season ending injuries and they all regroup and come home and beat Butler next week!
> 
> The real season begins next week!
> 
> Good showing ISU!
> 
> :sycamores:



I have come to the conclusion that Ben obasecki is about to murder at least 4 qbs by beheading before the end of the season...he terrorized Penn state today


----------



## goindystate

I agree, and the AP article makes mention of PSU's QB's undergoing a lot more pressure than they thought they would

"It wasn’t entirely all smiles for Penn State. The offensive line struggled in pass protection, with Bolden and McGloin taking more hits than expected against a defense from a lower-division school."

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/recap?gid=201109030034



Dgreenwell3 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that Ben obasecki is about to murder at least 4 qbs by beheading before the end of the season...he terrorized Penn state today


----------



## IndyTreeFan

All in all, I thought we gave a good accounting of ourselves today.  When we are playing teams that are in FCS, we have a chance to be really good.

I also thought that the Big Ten Network was very good to us.  Vignettes on us, and of course Glenn Mason saying he'd pick Ronnie over all the other qb's was very nice...

Good day in spite of the loss...


----------



## bent20

Listening to the game, it sounded like the snap hurt us on the missed FG.


----------



## BigBlue79

I'll stay positive...Obaseki beasted somebody on the o-line...and he did a good job...he is a good player....sewall was impressive too...when he made tackles the runners didn't fall forward four yards...he stopped them in their tracks...and he met that FB head on at the goal line and stuffed him....I liked how roberts flew around today....I thought our coaches made good adjustments to their running game....Penn State's Defense is a lot better than people think...but I thought our o could have sustained a few more drives....


----------



## bent20

BigBlue79 said:


> I'll stay positive...Obaseki beasted somebody on the o-line...and he did a good job...he is a good player....sewall was impressive too...when he made tackles the runners didn't fall forward four yards...he stopped them in their tracks...and he met that FB head on at the goal line and stuffed him....I liked how roberts flew around today....I thought our coaches made good adjustments to their running game....Penn State's Defense is a lot better than people think...but I thought our o could have sustained a few more drives....



Agree with pretty much everything you said. I'm not down. This is what I expected. If anyone is real down over this loss, they had very unrealistic expectations. This was a good showing considering where we've come from. Three years ago this was a game many of feared. We represented ourselves well. Good job guys!!!


----------



## bent20

I am curious why we didn't try to run some of our bigger backs more.


----------



## JamesHat

bent20 said:


> I am curious why we didn't try to run some of our bigger backs more.



Agree.  I thought Cheese was trying to be too shifty.  Bell started that way, but got more agressive toward the end of the game.  Wander why we didn't run Luke Harris more, he has better size than Bell or Cheese.  I understand Miles was sticking to the plan to establish the run, but it seemed like we could have tried the pass a bit more, my view was through the BTN so I couldn't see the pass coverage otherwise.  

I am OK with the end result, but would have liked to see more offensive production overall.  Obaseki is an absolute bad MF, he ran through his man several times.  I Really liked Roberts aggressive play, he was everywhere.  I believe we will be very competitive in the Valley and against WKU.


----------



## bent20

Getting back to a conversation I saw earlier in this thread, I think the WV is extremely cool. Yeah, we recruit kids from all over the country. Hope we do more of it after this week, but the team and school represent TH and the Wabash Valley. Fresno State has worn a V on the back of their helmet for years for the same reason. All I ask for is consistency. If we're doing it now, let's still be doing it in 20, 30 years.


----------



## Gotta Hav

I was at the game....and I'll say there were lots of positive take-aways for the the team and coaching staff....no one showed any disorganization, everyone knew who was supposed to be on the field, we weren't short players with players running in...or too many players running out because of too many...also, none of our players reacted to any of the PS players pushing and shoving after the whistle....they were very cool.

hey, it's the basics that win games......now that I did my positive spin, here's the bad...and I'll only do it on one subject and I pointed this out before the season started....if we don't have someone practicing short and long snaps 100x's a practice, we aren't doing something right......well that showed UGLY on our only FG attempt....and on all of punts...beside the grounder on the FG, none of the punt snaps were crisp....they were all slow and wobbly....and one almost went over the punters head.....We cannot move to the next level of competetiveness if can't do something as basic as snapping the ball!!!!

and speaking of punters    I don't know our punters name, and I need to look it up....but if there is a more accurate punter in the country...I want know who it is.  His punting isolated PSU returners time and time again to field punts along the sidelines...excellent way to isolate the returner....he had one bad punt, but when you punt that many times...hey, you might just have a bad one.....IMO, he was All-American first team on Saturday.


----------



## IndianaState45

Santino Davis. Sr. Linebacker stepping up to fill that duty. Kid is sacrificing a starting lb spot to play where needed.


----------



## Callmedoc

IndianaState45 said:


> Santino Davis. Sr. Linebacker stepping up to fill that duty. Kid is sacrificing a starting lb spot to play where needed.



I will eat my crow on this kid...and gladly. I have never been happier to be wrong because I thought for this team to take the next step we would have to replace him at punter...he did a flat out amazing job Saturday and is a great young man. Keep it up santino...


----------

